# How to Gain Lean Muscle Without Turning into a Tub of Lard



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

QUESTION: I have your BURN THE FAT ebook; it’s great, but now that I’m lean enough my aim is bodybuilding and muscle gain. I read your information on body types in chapter 5 of your book and it was very interesting. I am definitely an ectomorph body type. I am getting good results gaining about [...]

*Read More...*


----------

